# Is hydrogen peroxide safe?



## eckothegecko (Sep 3, 2011)

Especially for lizards. I have read conflicting information so I'm not too sure...
For use for tail rot, by the way. (Not for actual use, just my extended project again.)

Thanks.


----------



## Ben678 (Jul 29, 2009)

hydrogen peroxide is just the chemical name for bleach however it can be used as a cleaning agent and most living things have enzymjes that break it down to its core compeonets (water and oxygen) however in the use of tail rot I would know.

I know that you dont need to use it but iodine is a good antiseptic


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

the safest way is THE VET.

hydrogen can be safe if you KNOW what YOUR DOING!

it can however kill a reptile.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

It can be used as a mouth wash (for humans & dogs) but don't know if it is safe to use on reptiles. I know iodine is often used, so maybe this would be better to use as we know this is 100% safe :2thumb:.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

vet told me to use hydrogen peroxide or iodine for mouth rot.

i went the betadine route as its gentler, i though the hydrogen peroxide was a bit harsh?


----------



## tinyfish (Nov 11, 2008)

re. a previous post, hydrogen peroxide is NOT the same as bleach (assuming we are all talking about household chlorine bleach - hydrogen peroxide _can_ be used for bleaching in certain circumstances)

hydrogen peroxide: Hydrogen peroxide - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

bleach Bleach - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## spottymint (Oct 3, 2010)

O/H saw this & thought you were building a rocket :lol2:

T-Stoff - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Melanie Lamprill (Sep 22, 2021)

I need advice. My son has built a bioactive lizard cage for his black-soil pigmy bearded dragon. He has specially mixed the substrate using organic potting soil, sand, granite, peat moss, and more. After two weeks we have gotten an infestation of gnats in the enclosure. Is there anything I can safely use to get rid of the larva? A household cleaning site said to spay houseplants with 4-1 ratio of water to hydrogen peroxide. Even if I gave the lizard a holiday of a week in another cage, would spraying the plants and soil make the bioactive cage toxic forever? I've thought of cooking the soil, but he has it all in layers, so I prefer to leave it and treat it somehow. Because we are not leaving fruit in the enclosure, I'm guessing the pitting soil is the problem.


----------

